# [Setze es im Forum fort] Die Nvidia Treiber wollen

## Klaus Meier

Also, wer die hat kann sich noch Zeit lassen.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Thu Feb 25, 2010 6:45 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo Klaus,

lassen sie sich nicht mehr kompilieren oder woran liegts denn?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Gibt die Meldung: 

```
*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***
```

Werde jetzt einfach mal ganz brutal versuchen, den Treiber von 2.6.32 rüber zu kopieren. Mehr als schief gehen kann es nicht. Ok, Ergenis wie erwartet, es ist schief gegangen.

----------

## jodel

im Kernelforum steht:

 *Quote:*   

> you have to unmask nvidia-drivers-195.36.03 for successful compiling with 2.6.33 kernel

 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *jodel wrote:*   

> im Kernelforum steht:
> 
>  *Quote:*   you have to unmask nvidia-drivers-195.36.03 for successful compiling with 2.6.33 kernel 

 

Gentoo, da werden sie geholfen... Danke. Hatte da bislang absolut noch keine Zeit für. Na ich hoffe, es klappt....

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, der Nvidia geht jetzt durch, jetzt will der Wlan Treiber nicht mehr, meckert etwas mit ioctl rum...

----------

## tazinblack

Ach, was willst Du auch mit dem neumodernen Zeugs!   :Wink: 

Also ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn man 4 Wochen hinterher ist, sind die Kinderkrankheiten schon behoben.

Von der Seite betrachtet für ich das aber super, dass Du hier die Pionierarbeit machst! Für sowas hätte ich auch gerne mal Zeit.

An dieser Stelle ein dickes Danke an alle SofortEmerger und neueKernelVersionensofortbauer!

Ich halt mich weiter an die etwas konservativeren tuxonice-Sourcen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Ach, was willst Du auch mit dem neumodernen Zeugs!  
> 
> Also ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn man 4 Wochen hinterher ist, sind die Kinderkrankheiten schon behoben.
> 
> Von der Seite betrachtet für ich das aber super, dass Du hier die Pionierarbeit machst! Für sowas hätte ich auch gerne mal Zeit.
> ...

 

Grins ja, so bin ich. Auch wenn ich gerade nicht soooohhh viel Zeit habe. Aber ich sage mir immer, wenn es keiner macht, dann bekommst du halt in 4 Wochen den gleichen Kernel, den ich jetzt heute vor mir habe. Stable gibt es nur, weil manche Testing nutzen.

----------

## tazinblack

So seh ich das auch!

Wie gehts Dir eigentlich im sonnigen Bozen? Nach wie vor glücklich?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Beste Entscheidung meines Lebens. Ok, es ist eine Frage der Mentalität, aber das hier ist die Luft, die ich zum Atmen brauche. Ok, es gibt andere, die sind nach drei Wochen wieder geflüchtet, weil sie es nicht ausgehalten haben. Das Leben ist komplett anderes, jedenfalls als in Göttingen. Mag andere Bundesländer geben, wo man das vielleicht versteht. Es ist alles viel dynamischer. Donnerstag 17 Uhr bekommst un einen Anruf, Montag fängst du an zu arbeiten. Da liegenkeine Wochen dazwischen.

Essen ist hier schon fast etwas religiöses. Man lernt wo der Teil Leben im Wort Lebensmittel herkommt. Es gibt hier zwei Sorten von Wein, den einen trinkt man, den anderen verkauft man nach Deutschland. Sorry, was man in Deutschland als irgendwas Qualitätswein angedreht bekommt, der kostet hier 1,98. Flasche Grappa 4€. Würdest du in Deutschland 18€ für zahlen. Was nicht heißt, dass es hier keinen Grappa für 18€ gibt, aber dafür müsstet du in Deutschland im Lotto gewinnen. Aber ich will ja nicht nur saufen.... Riesenportion Scampis, also so die 12cm langen, Teller voll, so ca. 20 Stück, 15€. Kaffe? Nie wieder Filterkaffee, nicht mal zum Füße waschen....

Internet: Etwas teurer als in Deutschland. Aber bekommst, einen Termin innerhalb von ein paar Tagen. Da steht dann, zwischen 10 und 11. Und dann bekommst du um 9 Uhr 30 einen Anruf, ich bin gleich da. Der kommt, schaut sich das an, fährt zum HVT, und sagt nicht, es geht in einer Stunde.  Er kommt wieder. Und der Typ hat dann einen Laptop und ein Telefon dabei, richtet dir alles ein und geht erst, wenn er dir bewiesen hat, das Telefon und Internet funktionieren. Das hat mir imponiert. Bei meinem Job....

Der Unterschied ist hier, dass die Leute nicht von Geiz ist Geil zerfressen sind. Es gibt günstige Sachen, aber man weiß auch Werte zu schätze. Es gibt hier Lebensmittel und keinen denaturierten Abfall. Es ist eine Stadt, wo du arbeitest, um zu leben. Und nicht lebst, um zu arbeiten.

Ok, aber jetzt zum Kernel. ich setzte dass mal im anderen Teil fort, da scheint es heftig Probleme zu geben.

----------

## think4urs11

Der verwirrende Titel des Threads hatte mich angezogen - und jetzt fang ich an zu überlegen ob ich nicht auch umsiedle, aber eher nordöstlich von dir ins Friuli-Venezia Giulia'sche Hinterland... Nur mein italienisch ist extrem eingerostet... *grübel*

----------

## Yamakuzure

Bozen liegt in Südtirol, da wird noch deutsch gesprochen.  :Wink: 

Aber Spaß beiseite, meine Großeltern hatten eine Wohnung in St.Leonhard, also gleich "um die Ecke", und ja, es ist wirklich sehr schön da.

Ich glaube man kann Südtirol mit keinem Bundesland vergleichen... Das ist wie Tag und Nacht...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, man muss sagen, zum Leben ist es ein Traum. Fast jeder spricht Deutsch, ist also nicht so, als wenn ich nach Thailand oder Portugal gehe. Aber das habe ich jetzt festgestellt, wenn man Arbeiten will, wird in 90% der Fälle Zweisprachigkeit vorausgesetzt. Es gibt wenige Betriebe, wo man mit nur Deutsch unter kommt. Für eine Urlaub kein Problem, für einen Job sollte man sich gut schlau machen.

Und ob man es mit einem Bundesland vergleichen kann? Ich denke nicht, ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass es auch in Deutschland Unterschiede gibt. Genauso wie in Italien. In Neapel möchte ich auch nicht leben. Das, was die Deutschen als Horrormeldungen aus Italien kennen, das ist Rom und südlich. Südtirol und die Gegend um Mailand ist halt, ich sags mal so, die Gegend, wo italienische Genialität sind mit deutscher Präzision verbindet.

Etwas Besseres als Michael Schuhmacher und Ferrari hat es nie gegeben.

----------

